# Laptop-Desktop?



## cycovery (11. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Ich fang in n paar Wochen mein Studium an! Dafür brauch ich nen guten Laptop - der muss vorallem leicht sein und lange akkulaufzeit haben. Gleichzeitig muss ich aber auch nen neuen Homecomputer haben, weil mein alter einfach zu lahm ist. Da ich viel mit 3D animation zu tun habe, brauch ich soviel CPU power wie möglich, ne ganze menge RAM und ne starke Grafikkarte - Jedenfalls halt die dinge, die man in nem kleinen leichten notebook nicht erwarten kann.
Muss mir deshalb wohl beides neu kaufen - aber irgendwie reut mich das auch - gleich doppelt ausgeben obwohl ich doch immer nur eines von beidem brauche.

Deshalb wollt ich fragen, ob es nicht irgendwelche Erweiterungsstationen für laptops gibt? Also ne art dockingstation mit ner CPU, RAM und ner HD . . . und wenn man den Laptop dort anschliesst, hat man Dual CPU system mit den zusätzlichen komponenten am heimmonitor . . . Hoffe ihr versteht so in etwa was mir vorschwebt 


Gibts da was in der Richtung?

Dankeschön


----------



## Crazy_down (11. Oktober 2005)

Ne Arbeitskollegin von mir hat sowas in der Art. Aber das ist nen USB Teil. Die steckt das ding an und hat 200 MHz mehr so in der richtung. kann auch mehr sein aber so funktioniert das bei Ihr !


----------



## cycovery (18. Oktober 2005)

hmmm . . . Danke - weisst du irgendwas ueber das Geraet? name, bezeichnung, firma oder so?

Sonst niemand ne Idee dazu?


----------



## Sway (18. Oktober 2005)

Sowas gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht. Was Crazy_down vermutlich meint, wäre eine USB-Dockinstation um Tastatur, Maus und weitere Schnittstellen auf dieses Gerät weiterzuleiten.

Kauf dir ein anständiges Notebook, das sollte locker reichen. Da ein Mobile-Prozessor mehr Cache auf dem Prozessor hat, sind Mobile und Desktop GHz Werte nicht direkt zu vergleichen. 


Samsung z.B. bietet sehr gute Notebooks, die sehr gute Rechenleisung bieten, 1GB RAM haben und ne gute 3D Grafikkarte drin haben. Ich denke mal, das du so glück wirst. Achso, Die Preisklasse für gut ausgestattete Samsung Notebooks liegt bei >=1500€. Es gibt für Studenten das X20 mit einer sehr guten Aussattung.

http://www.golem.de/showhigh2.php?file=/0510/40808.html


----------

